# Worms



## Trueshoe (May 6, 2009)

I was recommended to use Red Worms by the bait shop guy for a garden (he admitted knowing very little about gardening but he's heard to use red worms).  He said they are very hardy/survivable and produce a lot of worm castings.

Anyone have any insight to this?... Are red worms good are there a better type of worm to use?...


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 6, 2009)

Reds are the normal worms used. They produce more castings per pound of worms than the rest can. And as you stated they are hardy, just remember not to put salted products in for them to eat it will kill them...take care..


----------



## Trueshoe (May 6, 2009)

I only have top soil / mushroom compost / nuets for the plants... Will the worms need more than that to survive?


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 6, 2009)

Check out the DIY forums and there is a Sticky there that has all kinds of good info on worm castings and worm farming...take care..


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 6, 2009)

Trueshoe said:
			
		

> I was recommended to use Red Worms by the bait shop guy for a garden (he admitted knowing very little about gardening but he's heard to use red worms).  He said they are very hardy/survivable and produce a lot of worm castings.
> 
> Anyone have any insight to this?... Are red worms good are there a better type of worm to use?...



A few tips about red worms from a former worm farmer:

1, Make a bin for the worms to live, use dirt/manuer(cow or horse is best) 70/30 mix.

2, Keep covered with cardboard, they love to eat it and it is a great, free, useful tool.

3, feed them: moldy bread, food scraps, coffee grounds, and dead crickets (this will render your plants BUG PROOF).

4, turn and feed it twice a month. Use a pitch fork, not a shovel.

5, Do NOT let your worm bin get rained on. The worms natural instinct is to climb upwards to avoid drowning. This means at 3 am when the thunderstorms are a-bashing your butt needs to be outside scooping handfuuls of red worms back int the bins. Seriously not a fun chore.

6, do NOT try to cultivate worms in the same pots as your pants. This will not work, and if it does only temporarily, then you have a bunch of dead worms rotting your root system. Also not a fun chore to take care of.


Hope this can help.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 6, 2009)

I had a dog once that had worms


----------



## leafminer (May 6, 2009)

*6, do NOT try to cultivate worms in the same pots as your pants.*


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 6, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> *6, do NOT try to cultivate worms in the same pots as your pants.*



:yeahthat:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I had a dog once that had worms


 


:rofl:   Think my ex wife  has them now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> *6, do NOT try to cultivate worms in the same pots as your pants.*


 

:giggle:  he is correct..they crawl out the containers a dry up..hard to get outta wood floor..whoops..guilty:rofl:


----------

